# Nubian heritage essential oils



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, I got these 'essential' oils a few years back and I haven't been able to find out if these would be good in soaps.


----------



## lsg (Feb 24, 2013)

The label states alcohol free, but it also says "contains pure imported oils."  My guess is that the essential oils are diluted.  Why not try one in a one pound batch to see how it turns out?


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 24, 2013)

No idea. If they are true essential oil they should be though.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 24, 2013)

If you go to this site and scroll to the bottom you will find that brand. These oils are under "incense" oils. No info if they are skin safe, sorry.

http://store.mastermerchant.biz/shop/incenseoils/


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 24, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> If you go to this site and scroll to the bottom you will find that brand. These oils are under "incense" oils. No info if they are skin safe, sorry.
> 
> http://store.mastermerchant.biz/shop/incenseoils/



Yeah I was here already. I was hoping anyone else knew anything.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 25, 2013)

Egyptian Musk is NOT a true essential oil. I would bet these are Fragrance Oils...I see them all the time in Metaphysical shops/Botanicas/Head shops...
One of my pet peeves is FOs being marketed as "Essential Oils" with scents like "Pina Colada"...if they're priced 3/$10, I guarantee they are NOT EOs. If the retailer can not tell you the origin, or if the label doesn't say the species name (like Lavandula Angustifolia), don't assume it's EO, and I wouldn't use it in CP. Do some research online about color of the EO you're looking for, and general price range, and only buy from reputable establishments.
Try researching here:
www.aromaweb.com
www.roberttisserand.com
www.essentialoils.com


----------



## Second Impression (Feb 25, 2013)

The give away to me is the clear glass. Sandalwood and vanilla eo's especially are too expensive to not store in amber.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 25, 2013)

I suspect these are fragrances, perhaps mixed with a carrier oil.  There is no true vanilla essential oil, real musk and  sandalwood would be hideously expensive if it were real.  I'm not sure but I think that natural musk is no longer being made due to endangered species concerns.  "Perhaps" the Patchouli might be genuine.


----------

